# Hi from Scotland



## synergy543 (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey Mark,

Glad you made it. Whew! What a reality whirlwind. 

Greg


----------



## madfiddler (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey Greg... yup strange couple of days.

Doug sounded like he was actually lightening up a bit in his last message to me, but when I tried to reply... I had been banned from the site.

2 years of membership, around $3500 spent with Sounds Online... and that what happens.

Anyway, looking forward to getting my questions answered here instead. Could well be more of a community as it's a bit smaller


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 1, 2005)

Confrontations with the developers over there gets you a free ticket to banville. It sucks that you bought Platinum thinking there would be no cut down versions due to Doug always saying that a cut down non 24-bit library wouldn't happen and would compromise the super quality of the library.  Then came GPO and magically theres 3 versions of EWQLSO, Suddenly 24 bit isn't imperative anymore. Remember when they wouldn't even release mp3 demo's and only Wav's cause mp3 wasn't good enough lol.


----------



## madfiddler (Apr 1, 2005)

Haha.. Yes... I remember that too... Its great to know there's other people who've been shAt on like this. I didn't realise that a lot of people on NS are too afraid to say anything since they will be banned. However I do question as to how someone can be banned from an entire forum and not just the area concerned. I've never "caused trouble" on any other part of the forum, and I've been a member for 2 years.


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 1, 2005)

Luckily I didn't get "shat" on.  Fortunately I had nowhere near the amount of money needed to buy Platinum and the computers to run it. I bought Gold during the group buy so it was pretty cheap but I was unhappy to see that to get gold pro you must have the original gold. I would happily bypass regular gold seeing as how gold pro has a lot more stuff in it and even the stuff like sustain samples that both of them have should be better in pro because of Qlegato. Obviously they have this rule to milk as much money out of everyone as possible. I am currently waiting for Gary Garritan to release some sort of GPO choir so that East West will announce a cut down version of EWQLSC.


----------



## madfiddler (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes, at the moment official word of the 16 bit choirs is "unlikely" which at least covers them this time.

I wish I had got gold in the group buy... but my pride stops me from giving them even more cash for something I've kinda of already bought..


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Mark - good to have you here 

Ian


----------



## madfiddler (Apr 3, 2005)

Yay, Hi Ian... Spoke to Ken Easter recently, didn't give details but congratulations are due I think!!


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Apr 4, 2005)

eh?!

How's it going getting your royalties from the record company? - are they still taking the pi**?

Mark had a no.1 in the uk last year but in typical music industry fashion they think he owes 'them' money!

Ian


----------



## Alex W (Apr 4, 2005)

G'day mate, fellow platinum user here - it took me 5 weeks after payment to get my copy, but when it arrived and I started using it I was pretty damn happy. Sorry to hear you've been screwed around.

Welcome to V.I.


----------

